# Can it be beat?



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Can anyone tell me rather or not just having a CAI is enough to beat a stock civic ex...By the way i have a 94 sentra. Or aleast tell me what i do need to beat a stock civic ex.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

lol...are you trying to beat a certain someone with a Civic EX?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Be a better driver than the guy in the stock Civic EX......


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmmm trying to prove somethin eh?

yes,you have to be a better driver.

also,go for some weight reduction before the race.Take out your spare tire,tools,jack,that sub box and everything you can remove and put back again in a jiffy

Also it would help a lot with your gas tank filled to the minimum,like a few millimieters above empty and reduce the air pressure on your front tires for better grip.

You could also put on smaller diameter and lighter wheels.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

well I will say that the EX civic is freakin weak sauce, screw the
v-tec in the EX. It comes in soooo late in each gear. How many horses does the EX come with, 115? So I say, as long as you can shift at the right time, and shift properly you got it in the bag.

Yes, I'm aware that the Sentra is a bit slow too, but people don't usually go out and brag how fast there stock Sentra is either. In my state people slap exhaust on their EX civic thinking they can take down the whoole world.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *Yes, I'm aware that the Sentra is a bit slow too, but people don't usually go out and brag how fast there stock Sentra is either. In my state people slap exhaust on their EX civic thinking they can take down the whoole world. *


 They can't!?!?!

lol...you are sooo right on that point.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

you know danzig.... we should race one of these days. we can see whos nissan is slower!


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

oh yeah, i forgot to ask, where did you get that avatar? who is that ? looks all blurry...........


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

you're on!!!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

it's BEN HARPER!! i know the quality sux0rs, I gotta make a better pic of him


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

$.50 on the 200sx!!!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

funny you say which one is slower.....lol
$1.00 dollar on the 160 hp 'finder

She may be big, but she takes gas like hog and will eat a stock 200sx for breakfast


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well...he asked which one is slower so I bet on is 200sx. 
haha

Your 'finder could whoop.lol


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

MrEous said:


> *Well...he asked which one is slower so I bet on is 200sx.
> haha
> 
> Your 'finder could whoop.lol *


i dont think my car could win a race against anything..... b14s are SLOOWWW ass cars..... the 1.6 is anyways.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, my friends 4x4 auto Pathfinder beat my 95 auto Sentra. I would bet against the Sentra!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my 1.6 sentra, tore the crap out of a Civic EX (I had exhaust, but he still had a 5-10 hp advantage). One tip, race from a halt...from dead stop, Nissans got the low end. If you did a roll, the Civic and the sentra would be dead even. BTW, the B13 is lighter than my B14.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah, i used to have a 92 civic LX, and it was one slow mother
My 5 spd Pathfinder is not that bad. I mean what would one expect when I get 15 mpg around town..........mad sux0rs


----------

